# aniseed sweets



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

can you please put mine and DH's mind at rest.  I am 4w4d and have been eating a few kop kop sweets today which are aniseed flavoured.

i have just read online that aniseed is not advised during pregnancy   should i be worried, or is the amount of aniseed in these sweets unlikely to have any effect?

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I haven't heard that about aniseed, but I doubt there would be enough pure aniseed in them to have any effect at all,

Enjoy!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thankyou, just be doing some more reading and it says it is fine in "culinary amounts" so i am worrying about nothing (again!)


----------

